# Host1Plus.com - VPS hosting from $3.92 in USA, Germany, Brazil and South Africa



## Aurimas (Feb 5, 2016)

Host1Plus is a UK based international hosting company which provides web, VPS, reseller hosting and dedicated servers. Host1Plus can boast about the main values which are essential to a hosting company – reliability and great support team.​

*Host1Plus.com** is offering high quality VPS services with a reduced price!*​

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​

*CURRENT LIMITED TIME SPECIAL OFFER*​

Coupon: *H1PVPS15* *- *for a limited time only (till 2016-03-31), new customers can receive 15% discount on our highly customizable VPS plans when ordering with 3-12 month billing cycles!​

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​

We provide High Quality support (in English, Portuguese, and Lithuanian), guarantee 99.9% uptime and are confident in our claims because of our experienced technical staff and top-notch services.


You can choose our VPS hosting in five locations: Chicago, Los Angeles (USA), Frankfurt (Germany), Sao Paulo (Brazil) and Johannesburg (South Africa).


*All our VPS packages come with:*


*24/7 Support via email or tickets*

*14 day money-back guarantee*

*High-capacity, high-speed, highly redundant network*

*Industry leading uptime of 99.9%*

*Powerful Intel Xeon CPU's*

*Dedicated IP address (additional IP’s - $1.00/mo)*

*Easy to use VPS control panel in the Client Area*

*Root access*

*Centos, Ubuntu, Debian, Suse or Fedora OS*

*Easy to upgrade, without turning off your server (through our Client Area)*

*cPanel license - $15/mo*

*Labeled WHMCS license - $14.00/mo*

*Unlabeled WHMCS license - $16.00/mo*


-----------------------------------------------------------------


*View all available VPS hosting plans here -* http://www.host1plus.com/vps-hosting/


-----------------------------------------------------------------


[SIZE=9pt]You can also customize your VPS hosting plan for the resources you need (CPU, RAM, Disk space, Bandwidth, Dedicated IP’s) at our client area.[/SIZE]


*[SIZE=9pt]Prices below are for USA, Germany.[/SIZE]*


*Our VPS hosting plans:*


*Bronze*


1 Core


RAM: 768 MB


Disk: 60 GB HDD


Bandwidth: 1000 GB


Dedicated IP: 1


*Annually: *$3.69 / month – Total Price $44.24


*Semi-Annually: *$3.80 / month – Total Price $22.81


*Quarterly:* $3.92 / month – Total Price $11.76


*Order Now*


*Silver*


2 Cores


RAM: 2048 MB


Disk: 80 GB HDD


Bandwidth: 2000 GB


Dedicated IP: 1


*Annually: *$11.41 / month – Total Price $136.87


*Semi-Annually: *$11.76 / month – Total Price $70.55


*Quarterly:* $12.12 / month – Total Price $36.36


*Order Now*


*Gold*


4 Cores


RAM: 4096 MB


Disk: 200 GB HDD


Bandwidth: 3000 GB


Dedicated IP: 1


*Annually: *$22.73 / month – Total Price $272.78


*Semi-Annually: *$23.43 / month – Total Price $140.61


*Quarterly:* $24.16 / month – Total Price $72.48


*Order Now*


*Platinum*


6 Cores


RAM: 8192 MB


Disk: 500 GB HDD


Bandwidth: 7000 GB


Dedicated IP: 1


*Annually: *$50.04 / month – Total Price $600.45


*Semi-Annually: *$51.59 – Total Price $309.51


*Quarterly:* $53.18 / month – Total Price $159.55


*Order Now*


*Diamond*


8 Cores


RAM: 16384 MB


Disk: 1000 GB HDD


Bandwidth: 12000 GB


Dedicated IP: 1


*Annually: *$81.46 / month – Total Price $977.47


*Semi-Annually:* $83.98 / month – Total Price $503.85


*Quarterly:* $86.57 / month – Total Price $259.72


*Order Now*


*Ready to order? Visit:*


http://www.host1plus.com/vps-hosting/


*Accepted Forms Of Payment:*


PayPal, Visa, MasterCard, American Express, Discover, JCB, Alipay, WebMoney, Skrill, CashU, Ebanx, Paysera.


*We are trusted by thousands of clients to deliver them high quality and performance VPS hosting with superb customer support!*


*You can see our customer reviews **here**.*


*Have any questions?*


Email us at [email protected].


*You can also join Host1Plus social networks for the latest news.*


Facebook - http://www.facebook.com/Host1Plus


Twitter – http://www.twitter.com/Host1Plus


Youtube - http://www.youtube.com/Host1Plus


----------

